
Thoughts on Presenting (2014) - appwiz
https://thefractionatingcolumn.com/2014/10/21/thoughts-on-presenting/
======
tpaschalis
Really good stuff in there. I suggest watching that Adam Savage video, it's
only 14 minutes long and he's _captivating_. Even if you're in a hurry, a
couple of minutes will make the point about passion 'click'.

Another great comment that has been influential in my public speaking is an
old HN comment by patio11 [1].

Public speaking is hard for everyone, everyone sucks at it, and it can be hard
to accept critique for your soft skills. Just keep practicing, record
yourself, ask for advice and don't take things personally!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6198997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6198997)

------
jmkd
Lots of great advice. For me as an audience member, the most memorable talks
have always been the funniest ones. For me as a speaker, the hardest thing to
get right is the humour.

------
jonsen
It is thought-provoking that this is necessary. We have all lived through more
than decade (K-12) filled with presentations.

~~~
llarsson
That shows that it's not practice that makes perfect, but perfect practice
that makes perfect. Making the same mistakes over and over again will not make
you less likely to keep making them.

People also write various texts a fair amount during their school years, but
we know from experience that hardly everyone is great at writing because of
it.

~~~
ghaff
Even if your objective is not to get great, but merely pretty good, practice
in front of an audience only gets you part of the way. Coaching, video, etc.
is really useful. I expect many companies don’t offer this sufficiently and
many who would benefit from it don’t take it when offered—because it’s
uncomfortable or they don’t see it as important.

